# Paying Vows at the Lord's Table



## Peairtach (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm not a "Covenant Renewalist" and know precious little about it, but is there not a sense in which we silently - by God's grace - renew our vows at the Lord's Table, in the light of this text, which I assume originally refers to the Passover:



> I will take the cup of salvation, and call upon the name of the LORD.
> I will pay my vows unto the LORD now in the presence of all his people. (Psalm 116:13-14)


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 25, 2010)

I think that by giving it a name (and some of the people involved with the concept) covenant renewal has received a black eye that it does not deserve. What I think is critical to keep in mind is that God has given the covenant and has been 100 percent faithful in keeping it, whereas we, in this fallen world, continually break it. Week by week in our church, the law is read and we are given time both as a congregation and personally to confess our sin and to receive the assurance of God's faithfulness to us if we have repented and are in Christ. The Lord's Table is truly a means of grace in helping us to become more conformed to Christ's likeness. We confirm our identity with Christ in "the presence of his people." We gratefully receive the sign that Christ has kept the covenant_ for_ us since we are unable to do so on our own.


----------



## Romans922 (Nov 25, 2010)

I think in our day we just need to define further what we are talking about when we are talking about Covenant Renewal.

There is a Covenant Renewal in the Westminster Standards talked about in the area of the Lord's Supper, 

*Q. 174. What is required of them that receive the sacrament of the Lord’s supper in the time of the administration of it?*
A. It is required of them that receive the sacrament of the Lord’s supper, that, during the time of the administration of it, with all holy reverence and attention they wait upon God in that ordinance,[1112] diligently observe the sacramental elements and actions,[1113] heedfully discern the Lord’s body,[1114] and affectionately meditate on his death and sufferings,[1115] and thereby stir up themselves to a vigorous exercise of their graces;[1116] in judging themselves,[1117] and sorrowing for sin;[1118] in earnest hungering and thirsting after Christ,[1119] feeding on him by faith,[1120] receiving of his fullness,[1121] trusting in his merits,[1122] rejoicing in his love,[1123] giving thanks for his grace;[1124] *in renewing of their covenant with God,[1125]* and love to all the saints.[1126]

[1125] *Jeremiah 50:5.* They shall ask the way to Zion with their faces thitherward, saying, Come, and let us join ourselves to the LORD in a perpetual covenant that shall not be forgotten. *Psalm 50:5.* Gather my saints together unto me; those that have made a covenant with me by sacrifice.​Here the renewing of a Covenant is our renewing our faith in the covenant promises.


The other type of Covenant Renewal, in our day, is that espoused popularly by Jeff Meyers, FVer. That Covenant Renewal is us renewing an actual covenant, making a new covenant, but we both know that it is not us who make covenants with God, but He with us. And it is He who keeps them, and only we do in Christ. Jeff Meyers Cov. Renewal does not see it that way.


So I think if we just explain that, we all will be good.


----------



## Peairtach (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes. The Covenant doesn't fall or fail for the true believer, between "times of renewal" but it is the true believer that falls in to sin or fails. By coming to God with his sin he is seeking for renewal of himself in the covenantal way that has been provided by God in Christ.

I would say that we ordinarily renew covenant with God when we confess our sins to Him at the end of the day, receive forgiveness of sin,cleansing, and seek to exercise new obedience.This is to do with our sanctification as believers rather than our justification and adoption, because our justification and adoption don't lapse when we sin. Neither does our sanctification - in a real sense - lapse when we sin. But the fact that the Holy Spirit continues to draw us back to confess our sins,and seek forgiveness, cleansing and new obedience is a healthy sign that the progressive sanctification is happening and we are involved in that, and of perseverance in holiness and in the Covenant of Grace, and that we are not only visibly and legally in, but of, the Covenant of Grace and Covenant People. 

The Lord's Supper just involves a more visible and formal time for that which the healthy believer does every day.

But clearly the language of "covenant renewal" must be carefuly dealt with, lest it lend itself to misunderstanding and works-religionism

People must understand that it is _by God's grace_ that they are being sanctified and persevering, and _by God's grace_ being drawn back to renew covenant with Him each day and at special occasions, notably the Lord's Supper. _They do it, yet not they,_ but only because God is working in and through them by His grace.


----------

